# Root IMM76K? VZW.



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all. My brothers girlfriend just upgraded to her first smartphone. I suggested she get the galaxy nexus. Before I even saw her phone she said when she walked out of the store she was asked to update. So she did. I checked her information out and she is indeed on android 4.0.4 IMM76K. 
Is the rooting procedure still the same? Could someone please help and inform me of what is the best way to root her phone.

Thank you for looking 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You root/unlock all Nexus phones the same manner. See the pinned topics for information.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the information.

Has anyone tried this program to root?

http://m.cnet.com/news/how-to-easily-root-your-galaxy-nexus/57352473?ds=1 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Has anyone tried this program to root?
> 
> ...


I haven't but I'm sure it works. Try it out and let us know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You really don't need some program, just use fastboot. Apps lead to trouble (and they're basically just doing the below anyways) and the Nexus unlock/root process is as easy as it gets short of enteringthe konami code for webos devices.

1) Get the platform tools part of the android sdk that includes fastboot and also the usb drivers and open up the terminal on your computer and go to the directory fastboot is in. Then stick whatever you wish to flash with fastboot in that directory.

1a) Enter the following command on the terminal to unlock the bootloader:

*fastboot oem unlock*

2) then flash some recovery version (either clockwork recovery or team win recovery) in fastboot

*fastboot flash recovery name-of-recovery-image.img*

3) reboot to recovery

4) flash superuser zip in recovery or some ROM of your choice

done (links to most of that are in the pinned verizon topic in the forum)

I kind of worry about the state of a person's phone in the coming months if they cannot root the Nexus using those few commands. Relying on apps for everything is just leading to trouble and abstracts a bit too much about how the phone works out in my opinion. You don't have to be an Android Genius to root/unlock, but I think every person that roots and unlocks the Nexus should get their feet wet at least a little by doing that. It's really straight forward to and simple to do compared to many other Android devices out there that require to downgrade your OS version and whatever else. It's also a learning experience for those unfamiliar with doing these sort of things, so think of it that way.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> many other Android devices out there that require to downgrade your OS version and whatever else.


Or touching two contacts with a wire while bootlooping in hboot lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Or touching two contacts with a wire while bootlooping in hboot lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Poor poor Rezound owners, lol.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Or just Google "Galaxy Nexus Toolkit"...


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I used galaxy nexus toolkit. Simple. Almost to simple.

My adb setup got all messed a few weeks back, totally my fault, but didn't want to spend the time sorting it out. So the toolkit option worked great

That was a lot easier than rooting my thunderbolt.

I rooted it for use of wifi and wired tether. But I don't think the stock kernel supports it....any suggestions on a good kernel that wifi and wired tether work?

I would like to keep the stock Rom on her phone. The less questions about why doesn't this work, etc the better!
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Jealous though wants me some ics on my thunderbolt....stupid thunderbolt RIL...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

I like leankernel and have used it for a long time. It has a supereasy updater as well..open terminal and type lkflash then select your version... For the girl i would go with 3.8.0stable but the 3.8.0exp4 and previous exp versions worked great for me. Stable is only missing lower cpu slots gpu oc and color tweaks and a few things shebprpbably wont use like oc to 1.6ghz

I got 3-ish hours screen time, 1h40m calls, and 8h bluetooth playback of my podcasts (at 1.45x regular speed using beyondpod and presto speedup app) and 15h of total time and when i plugged in i was at 15%! Good stuff for sure.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2..my other phone is a nexus! (cdma ;-)


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

As in imoseyon lean kernel? I have no doubt that is a great kernel. Has been on all the phones I have used and flashed it to.

Does it support wired tether though? I ask cause imo soap kernel for my thunderbolt does not.

I would really like to set her up with a stock (ish) Rom that supports usb tether, (without additional software on a pc side, so no pda net, etc) for use with a cradlepoint router.

Also one that supports wifi tether. I have been reading horror stories about wifi tether and gnex though









I was just going to flash a Rom that has that all built in, my first thought cm9....but that isn't at a stable build yet. I never would of guessed the cm wasn't stable for the gnex yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

To be honest man, it's an AOSP device.
Every rom is pretty damn stable.

Personally, I rock AOKP.
And I can attest to it's stability.
And she'll definitely not find anything that doesn't work.

As far as kernel's, I'd suggest Imo's Lean Kernel as well.
And the stable versions DO have OC to 1350...
Color Tweaks...
And GPU overclock.
I also have used wireless tether and USB tether from within AOKP for the sake of testing (don't personally have a need...I have Comcast at home).
But I'm not entirely sure that is going to be a kernel feature or not.
I think it has to be integrated into the rom (so the website you attempt to load isn't immediately forwarded to the VZW "sign up for this service" page).


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't go wrong w AOKP and LeanKernel. Personally, I'm running Liquid with CMPlus kernel and it is heavenly. Both roms have boatloads of features, rock solid stability and at least my wife got a kick out the angry unicorns when I put them on her phone!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Leaning towards aokp...what build do you guys/gals suggest. I see the current build is 38.

The tethering option is a must. As we live off grid, and our only internet is through our phones. It.our only option, no cable, no dsl, no phone lines, no power lines, etc etc....

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

If you would prefer to keep it stock-like, look at Bugless Beast...it has everything you're looking for and is, well, Bugless....completely stable. Basically a modified/tweaked stock rom.

If you would like customization options, then as others have said, AOKP or Liquid. Just my $0.02


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I use to run bugless beast on my droid 1. It was solid. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhirsch (Apr 8, 2012)

I rooted my GN from Verizon some time ago and it has 4.0.2 Where can I get the 4.0.4 ROM ? IMM76K


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, you can just flash eclipse, it has the tether included(bluetooth, wifi, and usb )
Then if you wanna up the performance even more, flash lean kernel, just go with whatever the latest lean kernel is, everything will be gravy train from there on out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nearly every ROM has tether options. Just fyi.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nearly every ROM has tether options. Just fyi.


Ahh i figured that
Thanks for the info 
Still recommend eclipse  
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Went with eclipse for her phone. Seems solid. One thing I have noticed is that while the built in wired tether works, the app wired tether for root users always says unsupported kernel. No matter what kernel I try. I suppose it has something to do with the kernels I have tried not having a nids features built in. Anyone know of a kernel for the gnex that has nids built in for use with wired tether for root users app to function properly?

I ask this because she needs it for use with a cradlepoint mbr350 mobile router. And yes, I know wireless tether works and makes a hotspot, but she actually needs to be able to plug an Ethernet cord into her fta stb from the cradlepoint router.

I have been looking and looking with no luck and a fix to get wired tether for.root users working on the gnex.

I could always get her a ddwrt router and set it up as a bridge for the wireless tether, but that is getting a bit technical for her to understand.

Thank you all for the help and suggestions. It is and was greatly appreciated!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Jealous though wants me some ics on my thunderbolt....stupid thunderbolt RIL...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I use to feel that pain of the RIL but then i switched to the GN best move ever


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> I use to feel that pain of the RIL but then i switched to the GN best move ever


Still feeling the pain....but the tb is still the only phone on vzw that does 3g data and voice simultaneously. Which is a must for me.

That being said, the gnex is a really nice phone though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Still feeling the pain....but the tb is still the only phone on vzw that does 3g data and voice simultaneously. Which is a must for me.
> 
> That being said, the gnex is a really nice phone though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


once you get 4g in your area that won't really matter , use 4g data and user voice at same time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Went with eclipse for her phone. Seems solid. One thing I have noticed is that while the built in wired tether works, the app wired tether for root users always says unsupported kernel. No matter what kernel I try. I suppose it has something to do with the kernels I have tried not having a nids features built in. Anyone know of a kernel for the gnex that has nids built in for use with wired tether for root users app to function properly?
> 
> I ask this because she needs it for use with a cradlepoint mbr350 mobile router. And yes, I know wireless tether works and makes a hotspot, but she actually needs to be able to plug an Ethernet cord into her fta stb from the cradlepoint router.
> 
> ...


If you cant find a kernel that supports that , you may want to try asking in,a level thread of the developer is able to add support if it is even possible 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> once you get 4g in your area that won't really matter , use 4g data and user voice at same time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know this. Unfortunatly, I don't have 4g in my area....yet. it pops up every now and then but not for long. Hopefully sooner than later. As she needs simultaneous voice and data as well, but I could not in good faith tell her to get a thunderbolt. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

